# Tofu query



## Samenderya (Jun 16, 2006)

hi everyone,

I live in pakistan, okay i have heard a lot about toffu, and even seen it many times in BBC Food. But i am not sure as to what excatly toffu is and where is it used mostly. 
Is it a bit like cheese? Cause here at pizza hut , in the salad bar there is a dish , with macronis and this small square block of cheese type things. The macronni is in a bit of reddish thick liquid. can that square thingy be toffu...in texture its smooth a bit rubber like (but soft and chewable) and taste a buit like cheese but not excatly cheese.


And if anyone knows where can i find that stuff here in karachi , would be a big help too !
thank in advance 
Happy cooking !


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 16, 2006)

A member here posted information about the British Vegetarian Society to a moderator here and I was then directed to their site.

Here's an explanation of exactly what TOFU is!

http://www.vegsoc.org/info/soya.html

Sorry, I don't know where you might find a supplier in Karachi!


----------



## Haggis (Jun 16, 2006)

> texture its smooth a bit rubber like (but soft and chewable) and taste a buit like cheese but not excatly cheese.



Knowing big chain-restaurants it probably is rubber.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually, tofu doesn't taste even the tiniest bit like cheese.  Being in Pakistan, what you may have seen/tasted at that salad bar is Paneer - the very mild cubed Indian cheese.

Tofu is a soybean product that comes in several textures ranging from soft & silky to extra-frim to fried & even dried.  I use it quite a bit, & it's most redeeming feature - besides it's healthful protein qualities - is it's ability to absorb whatever sauces/seasonings it's cooked in.


----------



## Samenderya (Jun 17, 2006)

I think BreezyCooking u are right may be it was paneer , cause what i got from Ishbel link i am begining to think its not TOFU at all...anyway thankx guys...i guess this one was ops my bad


----------



## bevkile (Jun 17, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Knowing big chain-restaurants it probably is rubber.


 
Thanks, Haggis. I needed that chuckle.


----------

